# cook lake, pace lake?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone ever fished at pace lake or cook lake near robertsdale/seminole alabama? i was told they are of of CC Road. i dont know how big they are or if theres a boat ramp. just seeing if anyone had any info on them.


----------

